# Real-Time Traffic: 50 Markets and Counting



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

*...new XM NavTraffic markets: Fresno, Jacksonville,
Montreal, Salt Lake City, Toronto, and Vancouver BC.*

SkyReport:


> If XM and Sirius are successful in their push to merge the two satellite radio companies, one stipulation on the deal that's been discussed is the national provider abandoning local services like weather and traffic. But until the day comes when regulators ultimately decide if the merger goes through, XM is moving forward with its local traffic service by expanding into more markets.
> 
> According to the company, XM's real-time NavTraffic satellite information service for GPS navigation will add six markets, allowing subscribers of the service in the U.S. to access the data in 50 major North American markets. Beginning March 31, NavTraffic subs will also be able to access the information in three Canadian cities.
> 
> ...


www.SkyReport.com - used with permission


----------

